# Etka



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

Anyone know if you can get a copy, or access to Etka for the 2012 beetle?


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

If it's in the current version here's how to get it: 

http://www.mediafire.com/file/brsa1j55yk5ncds/ETKA7.3.part01.rar 
http://www.mediafire.com/file/glix3p0zzg5ity7/ETKA7.3.part02.rar 
http://www.mediafire.com/file/nnf4ksc4a0s74df/ETKA7.3.part03.rar 
http://www.mediafire.com/file/j5yo8qo8xzlm5mm/ETKA7.3.part04.rar 
http://www.mediafire.com/file/67b7lmh1chbzsrc/ETKA7.3.part05.rar 
http://www.mediafire.com/file/qb90pndm9mbakhn/ETKA7.3.part06.rar 
http://www.mediafire.com/file/zk776ac1hjxppt9/ETKA7.3.part07.rar 
http://www.mediafire.com/file/ddwbjenkt61e3sc/ETKA7.3.part08.rar 


After joining everything: 
1. Run Hardlock.exe 
2. Run *:\Crack by Voliacom\Installer.exe 
3. Run Setup.exe (ETKA 7.3) 

I get my updates from http://forums.mytouareg.info/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=3 

Unfortunately you'll have to download all of the U.S. updates in order to get a working ETKA.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

mike3141 said:


> If it's in the current version here's how to get it:
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/brsa1j55yk5ncds/ETKA7.3.part01.rar
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/glix3p0zzg5ity7/ETKA7.3.part02.rar
> ...


 When you say "join everything" do we have to do something to join the ISO's together somehow? I know I've done that in the past just can't remember how. Or is there something else I should do? Thanks btw, been looking for this for a while!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Nevermind, I figured it out, winrar did it automatically


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hmm to bad, I own a iMac


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jpitzer4 said:


> Hmm to bad, I own a iMac


 Run a virtual machine, check out vmware fusion, i used it on my mac all the time

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Greg57vw (Nov 7, 2011)

I get my updates from http://forums.mytouareg.info/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=3


I tried to join this forum, but can't seem to get my profile approved. Anyone know another way to get updates or how to register with this forum?


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Run a virtual machine, check out vmware fusion, i used it on my mac all the time
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


I am new to the mac world, do I need a copy of windows to run this vmware program?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Greg57vw said:


> I get my updates from http://forums.mytouareg.info/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=3
> 
> 
> I tried to join this forum, but can't seem to get my profile approved. Anyone know another way to get updates or how to register with this forum?


You didn't put etka as your reason for joining did you?

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jpitzer4 said:


> I am new to the mac world, do I need a copy of windows to run this vmware program?


Yes

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Greg57vw (Nov 7, 2011)

drtechy said:


> You didn't put etka as your reason for joining did you?
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


No. Definitely not. Anyone willing to share their user name and password for this forum?


----------



## Greg57vw (Nov 7, 2011)

Finally my profile was approved. Took about a week.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Greg57vw said:


> Finally my profile was approved. Took about a week.


Glad you got approved, cuz I wasn't gonna share it lmao sorry


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

*up and running*

I purchased a copy of etka off ebay, and installed it today, it is up and running, great to have a parts catalog for my beetle


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jpitzer4 said:


> I purchased a copy of etka off ebay, and installed it today, it is up and running, great to have a parts catalog for my beetle


From what seller?

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

drtechy said:


> From what seller?
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


i bought it from gabber2autos, it cam from Great Britain


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jpitzer4 said:


> i bought it from gabber2autos, it cam from Great Britain


thanks, i'll give it a shot


----------

